# Snapping turtle laying eggs



## Jay Bagley (Feb 24, 2018)

Last year was going out to the woods where I deer hunt, it's right on the Grand River here in Michigan. Got to witness something kind of cool, and thought I would share the pictures. At the edge of the hay field my daughter and I came across a large female snapping turtle laying her eggs.


----------



## tortoiseplanet (Feb 24, 2018)

Thats fascinating,
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Feb 24, 2018)

tortoiseplanet said:


> Thats fascinating,
> Thanks for sharing!


No problem, was really neat to see and was glad my daughter was there to witness it too.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Feb 24, 2018)

Very neat. Right place, right time AND you had your camera/phone.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Feb 24, 2018)

Maro2Bear said:


> Very neat. Right place, right time AND you had your camera/phone.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


No problem, we were on our way out to check my trail cam pics. Took with my phone. We see lots of turtles along the river out there sun bathing on logs, but I never thought in a million years I've come across one laying its eggs. I don't think it thought it was going to see us either, it was hissing very loudly.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 25, 2018)

~ Nice pictures!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Feb 25, 2018)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Nice pictures!


Thankyou


----------

